# Last minute Portage Bass pot tournament, Sun. Sept 25th, Top 5 event



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Look guys we had to cancel the big bass event featuring a $500. per hr payout plus 3 overall places etc. This was a huge event and this year we couldn't pull it off. It boiled down to equipment and manpower. Its definitely on agenda for 2017. 
So we are having a simple pot event this Sunday at Portage (9-25-16) Its $20 per boat and optional $5 big bass pot (cash only). All are welcome. 100% payback. All entry money will go into a pool and be divided by 5, and top 5 places will all pay same amount. Its a unique idea designed to attract folks who usually don't fish many events. Its cash only and registration begins at 6am, ends at 6:45am. Tournament will run 7-3pm at New State park. 5 fish limit. With X-series out of town, this is your chance to get your feet wet in tournament fishin. Its just a pot event, no trophies, coffee, food etc.
So grab a partner and join us for this low cost, fun event. there is no pre-registration so numbers will be first come starting at 6am. Hope to see you there! Thanks!
Louie Kunkle
 Hosted by Portage Lakes Bass Masters


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

X Series finished this past weekend


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The xseries fishes Chautauqua this weekend the September 24-25


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

mpd5094 said:


> X Series finished this past weekend


Old infornation. All are welcome!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok. Cool. They didn't change it on the front page on Dobass.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lakeslouie said:


> Look guys we had to cancel the big bass event featuring a $500. per hr payout plus 3 overall places etc. This was a huge event and this year we couldn't pull it off. It boiled down to equipment and manpower. Its definitely on agenda for 2017.
> So we are having a simple pot event this Sunday at Portage (9-25-16) Its $20 per boat and optional $5 big bass pot (cash only). All are welcome. 100% payback. All entry money will go into a pool and be divided by 5, and top 5 places will all pay same amount. Its a unique idea designed to attract folks who usually don't fish many events. Its cash only and registration begins at 6am, ends at 6:45am. Tournament will run 7-3pm at New State park. 5 fish limit. With X-series out of town, this is your chance to get your feet wet in tournament fishin. Its just a pot event, no trophies, coffee, food etc.
> So grab a partner and join us for this low cost, fun event. there is no pre-registration so numbers will be first come starting at 6am. Hope to see you there! Thanks!
> Louie Kunkle
> Hosted by Portage Lakes Bass Masters


I had a guy contact me about his boat and my answer was as long as it had a livewell capable of keeping a limit of bass alive that he was good to go. I realize some of you may have a question so email me at: [email protected]
This is supposed to be a very simple event where dads may want to fish with a child, spouses, friends, newbies etc, so just come have a fun day on the water!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How many boats expected at this ?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> How many boats expected at this ?


Good question! It could be 5 or 35+ ? We just put it out there as a last minute fun and inexpensive deal, that I know alot of guys are lookin for on here. I would be tickled to see a couple dozen but word just came out 2days ago. I guess we'll see. Spread the word


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok was asking. Because our club championship is at portage sunday as well


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Ok was asking. Because our club championship is at portage sunday as well


Thats cool but before someone reading this asks or makes assumptions, I have a permit. The last minute thing is that we went from a full blown mega event to a simple smaller event, and the decision was made at the last minute, basically. Hey, have your guys come fish with us. Just a thought. Any way, see ya out there!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If it wasnt our championship we probably would. Were fishing 7 to 2


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice meeting you this morning Lakeslouie. Great bunch of guys there today and a great time!!!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Results?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

DL07 said:


> Results?


 How did your club championship pan out as far as results? Oops! sorry about that. I meant to direct that to DHower08.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

No results from me. Im just a rookie that likes to see the results from local lakes. Hopefully as my boys get older ill have some free time to join the fun.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

I would be interested in hearing results as well. I was out yesterday fun fishing and only got one bite.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DL07 said:


> Results?


Well from my camp, results were ok. Bite was tough. Top 3 had weights of 10.84, 10.33, 10.03. Big bass was 4.84. I was also happy to meet several ogf members. Nice to put a face to a screen name. We had a good time.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I won the club championship with twelve something. Caught two over 4lbs.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats on your win and thanks for the update


----------

